# Just great! Another thing to thank them for.



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/terrifying-murder-hornets-invade-us/733548


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

They look pretty nasty.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

They are nasty! Loosing colonies of Bee's to these monsters is not good for farmers or any of us.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

rickclark28 said:


> They are nasty! Loosing colonies of Bee's to these monsters is not good for farmers or any of us.


+1


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Yep, I keep telling folks the end is near. Plague, famine (food shortages), pestilence, wars... WE ALL GONNA DIE.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The human race is the single, most destructive species, this planet has ever known.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

mdi is correct. We are all doomed... If you watch the media that's all you get is "Chicken Little" nightmare reporting.
Keep your powder dry!


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Who are we "thanking" for these hornets?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/theyre-not-really-called-murder-234328980.html


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

RK3369 said:


> They look pretty nasty.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

The main concern about the Asian giant hornet is its potential to harm honeybee populations. Who knows yet the impact.


stokes said:


> Who are we "thanking" for these hornets?


Possibly Asia?! Asian giant hornets originating in South Korea who knows...


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

rickclark28 said:


> The main concern about the Asian giant hornet is its potential to harm honeybee populations. Who knows yet the impact.
> 
> Possibly Asia?! Asian giant hornets originating in South Korea who knows...


I do not think most people understand how important the Honey Bee is to the world. And they are dying in record numbers. China has done much harm to the Honey Market, not to mention pesticides etc. The world will quite literally starve with out the Bee.

The is a great documentary on Netflix about this.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Who is "Them?"

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm no bee expert, but I do recall back in 2007 or 2008, there was lots of talk about the honey bees were on the verge of being wiped out. From what, I don't specifically recall.

Here it is 12-13 yrs. later, and they're still buzzing along.

BTW.....I am well aware of just how important they are to the food chain.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> Who is "Them?"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Glad to see you're still with us.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm no bee expert, but I do recall back in 2007 or 2008, there was lots of talk about the honey bees were on the verge of being wiped out. From what, I don't specifically recall.
> 
> Here it is 12-13 yrs. later, and they're still buzzing along.
> 
> BTW.....I am well aware of just how important they are to the food chain.


I think it was a combination of parasites and nicotine based insecticides that weren't too particular of what insects they killed.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

If you look,you'll see they arent as deadly as you think.Yes they are a big threat to honey bees and they do have a more potent toxin in their sting.But you wont die from a couple of stings.And what was found in this country were 2 dead ones.A hive was found last year in B.C Canada last year and was torched.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Between Trump and global warming,the honey bees dont stand a chance.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Lest we get too complacent. 



Sadly one sting was not enough to improve the gene pool.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Glad to see you're still with us.


Bought a new house. Moving this weekend. Been a bit crazy lately. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Who is "Them?"


Recently, it has been shown that "Them" and "They," as in the introductory expression "They say...," generally refers to the Editorial Board of _The Readers' Digest_.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

The destruction of the Bee's have nothing to do with Trump and Global warming. And the toxin of the new invasive species is 10 times that of Honey Been. Asians use the venom in some kind of Drink Mixture. Regardless, you obviously do not have a clue about how important Bee's are to our own food source.

"If the *bee* disappeared off the face of the Earth, man would only have four years left to live." You've probably seen this *quote*, usually attributed to Albert *Einstein*, in connection with colony collapse disorder (CCD), a mysterious disease that is sweeping through US and European honeybee hives.Sep 9, 2014

*Einstein And The Bees. Should You Worry? - Forbes*
www.forbes.com › sites › paulrodgers › 2014/09/09 › e...

Feedback


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> Bought a new house. Moving this weekend. Been a bit crazy lately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Run out of places to hide the bodies at the old house?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Run out of places to hide the bodies at the old house?


Just out of room period. Kids are getting 'yuge.

Good news is I should be able to swing a legit gun room out of the deal.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Jeb Stuart said:


> The destruction of the Bee's have nothing to do with Trump and Global warming. And the toxin of the new invasive species is 10 times that of Honey Been. Asians use the venom in some kind of Drink Mixture. Regardless, you obviously do not have a clue about how important Bee's are to our own food source.
> 
> "If the *bee* disappeared off the face of the Earth, man would only have four years left to live." You've probably seen this *quote*, usually attributed to Albert *Einstein*, in connection with colony collapse disorder (CCD), a mysterious disease that is sweeping through US and European honeybee hives.Sep 9, 2014
> *Einstein And The Bees. Should You Worry? - Forbes*
> ...


And you obviously dont know squat about sarcasm,I thought this  may have given even the most ignorant a clue.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

> Yesterday at 6:48 PM
> New #16
> paratrooper said:
> I'm no bee expert, but I do recall back in 2007 or 2008, there was lots of talk about the honey bees were on the verge of being wiped out. From what, I don't specifically recall.
> ...


It's called Bee Hive Collapse Disorder and is still a big thing. Many beekeepers lose 40-60% of their hives, usually in winter. The best explanation is data from Europe. They found that the ingredient in RoundUp was toxic to the Bacteria in the bees gut. The bees don't die off in the summer as they eat the nectar. They concentrate the toxin as the water is driven off to make honey. The bees eat the honey in the winter when there is no or very little nectar. The toxin kills the bacteria in the bees gut and they start to starve to death. They fly out of the hive get confused and can't find their way home so the hive dies off. That's why beekeepers don't find thousands of dead bees in or around the affected hive.

Sorry for the rant but like many beekeepers I lose a lot of bees from this.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

"Them" can be anyone, but most often those the media blames for everything from global warming (cow flatulence) to loss of jobs...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## jacinda (Mar 3, 2020)

VAMarine said:


> Who is "Them?"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The same question


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

In 1993, there was an episode on The Simpsons, where there was a virus and the govt. told everyone they had to stay at home. The people revolted and then there was a box of killer bees unleashed on them! Not kidding, this was a real episode. Funny how the future was predicted on The Simpsons!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tjkarch60 said:


> In 1993, there was an episode on The Simpsons, where there was a virus and the govt. told everyone they had to stay at home. The people revolted and then there was a box of killer bees unleashed on them! Not kidding, this was a real episode. Funny how the future was predicted on The Simpsons!


DOH!!


----------

